# 1 Tivo Premier split to 2 TVs



## leechakov (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to split the source from a Tivo Premier to 2 HDTVs via HDMI. The Tivo will sit next to my TV in the living room and I'd like to split the connection to feed a TV in the bedroom.

I've been reading conflicting reports on whether a powered HDMI splitter will pass the correct HDCP info to both TVs. This is the splitter that I am looking at: Sewell-HDMI-1x2-Splitter. I don't necessarily need both TVs on at the same time.

I also need a solution for controlling the Tivo from the bedroom. Has anybody used the RF remove converter from weakness with an extra Tivo remote?

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I can't comment on the HDMI splitter, but the RF remote converter DOES work. Just place the UFO thing in front of your Premiere, and a second remote (Or the original as well) will control the Tivo, depending on how far away you are. It worked between 2 floors for me.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I have my Premiere set up the same way except I have the HDMI going to my living room tv and component going to the bed room. I use a rf remote similar to weaknes.


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a premiere set up running two tvs. One via hdmi and the other via component. I use the slide remote to run the tv in the bedroom and the original remote in the living room. The slide remote works off bluetooth.


----------



## zob (Mar 25, 2007)

My house was already wired with RG 59 coax. So what I did is took an output off the TiVo run it through a RF modulator ran back to my house wiring and receive TiVo on all my 4 TVs. I use the RF remote converter when I use the TiVo in other rooms. I have been doing this for many years and works great. The picture is not high-definition on all the TVs except for the main TV but it's so close you can't tell the difference. I hope this info helps.


----------



## tunarollz (Jun 2, 2011)

darock159 said:


> I have a premiere set up running two tvs. One via hdmi and the other via component. I use the slide remote to run the tv in the bedroom and the original remote in the living room. The slide remote works off bluetooth.


nice use of the slide!


----------



## erikg (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm using a Monoprice HDMI 4x2 switch; linked below:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5312&seq=1&format=2

Occasionally I will see some handshake issues but most of the time its able to drive both the bedroom tv and a tv in the bathroom via HDMI. I picked up a logitech harmony 900 that also has an RF controller that controlls the tivo from the other room.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I have the 2x1 Sewell HDMI D/A and it works great hooked up to 37" LED/LCD HDTV and a Marantz VP-15S1 DLP projector. No handshake issues at all, ever. Works every time!:up:

Dave

P.S. - and yes, I can have both on at the same time or just one.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

darock159 said:


> I have a premiere set up running two tvs. One via hdmi and the other via component. I use the slide remote to run the tv in the bedroom and the original remote in the living room. The slide remote works off bluetooth.


My setup is exactly the same. The Slide remote works great.


----------



## redthumb (May 30, 2003)

Can't comment on the HDMI issue but the TiVo app for the iPhone and iPad works great as a network remote.


----------



## szim46 (Nov 13, 2013)

My condo association is currently switching from using directv to the hd tivo premiere box, Will this setup work with an HD tv thru HDMI and a standard def tv? I assume the resolution issue might be a problem?

Scott


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I am using one of these:

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=8204&seq=1&format=2

One goes to the main TV, one goes to this:

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011011&p_id=8087&seq=1&format=2

Then I use the slider remote for the other TV. The signal only goes about 10-12 feet so it is fine. I tried it, sending the signal to a TV outside, which was ~35 feet and it did not work well.

About once every 4-6 weeks I have to power cycle the transmitter, but otherwise it works great. I put a USB extension cord on the bluetooth dongle to bring it closer to the other TV, which helps.

I also tried an unpowered splitter and it did not work well.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

caddyroger said:


> I have my Premiere set up the same way except I have the HDMI going to my living room tv and component going to the bed room. I use a rf remote similar to weaknes.


Same here except I am using the TiVo Slide Keyboard (Bluetooth) remote. Works fine.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

What I learned is that if you use the slider with bluetooth you can not use the tivo IR extender. Only one USB dongle will work at a time, take you pick.


----------



## pcw132 (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like this is a very old thread that had come back to life.. but for anyone interested. I live alone in a small condo so I only need to view one tv at a time unless I have overnight guests. Leechakov had the right idea. I have a tivo premiere and have a 4 port HDMI(i had already had this prior to this setup) splitter connecting to an inwall CEC/ethernet compatible 50 ft hdmi cord from the livingroom to the bedroom tv. I have a Sewell injectIR on both ends this transmits the IR from the remote without IR extenders or RF to IR devices.

this setup works flawless.. saves me from having to spend the money on buying a new tivo and a tivo mini since its just myself. setup works flawless



leechakov said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to split the source from a Tivo Premier to 2 HDTVs via HDMI. The Tivo will sit next to my TV in the living room and I'd like to split the connection to feed a TV in the bedroom.
> 
> ...


----------



## No Nickname (Jul 9, 2007)

I am wiring a new bedroom and have a large TV mounted on the wall with a loveseat sitting. But the bed is actually 19 feet away from that TV so when I want to watch TV from bed I won't be able to see that TV.

So I installed a second coax and Cat-6 line to a place closer to the bed so I can put a smaller TV there. 

I'd love to get a TiVo mini for the new smaller TV (I know that I may need to upgrade the TiVo at the other location to a Roamio for the Mini to work with it) but I'm afraid the remote control will be operating both the Roamio and the Mini at the same time since they'll be so close to each other.

Thoughts? Will the new Slide Remote work so it only operates the Roamio? And a second remote can operate the Mini without causing any issues with the Roamio?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Chances are you won't be needing both TV's to be on and playing different things at the same time. So why not just keep the one TiVo? Wired to one TV with HDMI and the other with Component. That'll look and work much better than coax. Much easier setup.

And if you did end up using two TiVos anyway (which I'd say is overkill, but whatever) then the remotes are assignable, so there should be no problem there.


----------



## No Nickname (Jul 9, 2007)

Fofer said:


> Chances are you won't be needing both TV's to be on and playing different things at the same time. So why not just keep the one TiVo? Wired to one TV with HDMI and the other with Component. That'll look and work much better than coax. Much easier setup.
> 
> And if you did end up using two TiVos anyway (which I'd say is overkill, but whatever) then the remotes are assignable, so there should be no problem there.


Thanks! And you're right, I'd never use both TVs at once.

I think the hope is to avoid:

1. Using component as I'd love to have HD on both TVs
2. Running an additional HDMI or Cat-6 as it will be 40 ft of line which will be both expensive, and the quality of the picture will lessen the longer the line is.

That's the real reason to go with a $99 TiVo Mini. Unless the two remotes will fight with each other (and their respective TiVo devices).

But it sounds like you're saying they won't!

I actually have the main TiVO for that bedroom connected to a home run closet via Cat-6. Then the other TV location in the bedroom will have a Cat-6 going to the homerun in the basement (I just don't have a Cat-6 running directly from the one TiVo to the second in the bedroom).

So I could conceivably connect the TiVo Roamio via Cat-6 to the server in the basement homerun closet, which will then run back up to the Mini location via Cat-6.

Does that sound like it will work?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Component is HD. (It's _composite_ that is not.)

Sure, you could get an HDMI splitter to send the HDMI to two TV's, but that's also overkill. The TiVo can already output to both HDMI and Component at the same time. That's what mine does.

I have one TiVo (a Premiere) in my living room. it's HDMI to the TV there (1080p) and it's 50 feet of component to the TV (also 1080p) in my bedroom (run under the floor) and the picture on both sets is indistinguishable. Perfect HD on both. If your second TV is smaller you will NOT be able to tell any difference.

I think having two TiVo devices in the same room for one person to watch, is overkill and more complicated (and certainly expensive) than necessary.


----------



## No Nickname (Jul 9, 2007)

Fofer said:


> Component is HD. (It's _composite_ that is not.)
> 
> Sure, you could get an HDMI splitter to send the HDMI to two TV's, but that's also overkill. The TiVo can already output to both HDMI and Component at the same time. That's what mine does.
> 
> ...


So it looks like running a component cable from the one TiVo to the other location in the room is best. I'm such an idiot, but does a component cable also carry the audio?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

No Nickname said:


> So it looks like running a component cable from the one TiVo to the other location in the room is best. I'm such an idiot, but does a component cable also carry the audio?


Yes, there are five plugs on each end. Three carry the video and two handle the audio.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Fofer said:


> Yes, there are five plugs on each end. Three carry the audio and two handle the video.


Well, three for video and two for audio


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

lgnad said:


> Well, three for video and two for audio


D'oh. Of course. No idea why I flipped that when I typed it. Thanks.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

No Nickname said:


> So it looks like running a component cable from the one TiVo to the other location in the room is best. I'm such an idiot, but does a component cable also carry the audio?


Yes, which means there will be two red ones.

But the red that goes with the white to be the right and left audio channels should either be together, or the two outside cables of the 5 will be the audio, so either way the red nearest the green and blue should be the video one.

Actually, 5 cables is the way many of them come, but there are also 3 video, one digital audio, versions.


----------

